# Wisley RHS garden visit



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

My wife Shona is interested in organising a rally at Wisley, one of the nicest gardens in the country.

Just wondered what sort of interest there would be and if anyone knew the best time to go


stew


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

May / June would be a good time. Hopefully my wife should be rid of her severe depression by then.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Dear Stewart, Wisley is one one off my favourite places I would love to go at most times of the year, but may/june would be good. Terry let me on the computor for a minute it will be a surprise for you to see my name on here must be a first. 
Pat


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Definitely, stew; great idea.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Welcome Pat - thats the cakes sorted then    

If we can help with the depression Rowley then it will be excellent news. 

Will push on with the idea Dave. My mum has been organising coach trips there for a number of years. I will be seeing here tomorrow. I am sure she was showing me pictures of it over Christmas and it looked really good.

There is a campsite within a mile we think so we will make some calls.

Any other suggestions gratefully received


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stew

Great idea of Shona's, not far for us to travel either :lol: 

As to dates I would suggest going either when the bulbs are out in the Spring or leaving it until the fantastic herbacious borders are in full flower and the summer bedding is in later in the summer.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.siteseeker.co.uk/siteseeker/aspx/details.aspx?id=6170
Might the C&CC be encouraged to permit a rally as a promotional event to attract new members, if it was away from peak times?
3 miles by road to RHS.

http://www.scoutbase.org.uk/cgi-bin...lt&view_records=View+Sites&SiteName=Birchmere
Walking distance from RHS carpark. MAY be only Scouts (if so but not rejected out of hand, and considered desirable, I might know someone who could oil the wheels). Reading between the lines I'd guess no blue chemicals. And noisy, I'd bet.

How about a group visit to the nearby Brooklands Museum:
http://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/planyourvisit.cfm#groupbookings
and Mercedes-Benz World:
> MBW <

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Excellant Jenny, does that mean Shona will be looked after on the admin side   

Fantastic Dave. Yes I like the look of the Brooklands Museum. Might be a blessing if some want to smell the flowers and their partners prefer more metallic smells  

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> My wife Shona is interested in organising a rally at Wisley, one of the nicest gardens in the country.


Stew,

We lived in Cobham for some years, which is a couple of miles from Wisley. Mags & her friends used to take their babies & toddlers there regularly for the most amazing cream cakes (I was never invited  ). Put us on the list.

What site have you in mind?

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We'd be interested, too


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we are interested, but would both like to go to the gardens and brooklands
Rich and Lin


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sounds like it might be a busy trip. I spoke to Wisley yesterday Dougie and they want me to call them on Monday. 

I am speaking to my Mum at the moment, well actually at the moment she is preparing dinner :lol: :lol: as she has arranged a number of trips there. 

Wonder what Shona is going to do about arranging this trip. Man (if you can call me that) management, she is an expert   

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Wonder what Shona is going to do about arranging this trip


You mentioned a site nearby - which one is that?

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Our notes are back at the van Dougie but I am told there is one within a few minutes


stew


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*rhs*

we are interested just depends on dates


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have just had a very positive chat with Wisley and they are coming back to me later today. They tell me that May is a lovely month to visit.

In the week of the 24th May to 1st June they have a wood turning exhibit which would be of interest. Looking at the MHF list of shows on the 17th/18th May there is the Newbury show and on the 7th/8th June there is the Stratford show.

So if we went for the weekend finishing 25/5 or the weekend finishing the 1st June then members could tie the two in and then take in the other attractions in the area mentioned earlier at the same time and make a week or even fortnight of it.

I have asked Wisley if we could stay on their car park for the weekend. My contact is ok with it but has gone off to check with security. This would mean we would be staying there at our own risk although the car park is secure at night. 

You would need your own sanitation etc and there would not be electric hookup. If this is allowable it is the option I would prefer although there are a number of campsites very close by including the ones Dave found so I will also talk to them for those of us who prefer a campsite.

Wisley are also considering making the normal day entry tickets valid for us for the whole weekend. The cost, as long as we have a minimum of ten will be £6 for adults and £1.60 for children aged 6-16. Under 6 years old are free.

Can anyone see any problems with the above.

It could be that if the car park is a goer they will put an upper figure on the number staying there so if you are keen please keep an eye on this thread in case those places go and get your name down as soon as it is listed. 

As soon as I have cleared the dates with Jacquie/Jenny and got the nod from Wisley I will post it with the rallies on the front page.


stew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stew
The thing to consider about the weekend of 24/25 May is that Monday 26th is a bank holiday, and half term for most schools that week. It's likely to be very busy, so maybe they would be less conducive to a load of motorhomers taking up their car park? :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike

Good point although she did say that they are a massive garden and often they get 5000 visitors a day but if you looked at the car park it is so big you would never know. You ar elikely to be right though and they will come back and say its a no go for then.

If it is a bank hoilday and the children are off is this a good or bad thing for us. Good in as much that MHF members with families could turn it into a weeks holiday, bad in as much they might have other plans and if we stay at a campsite they will raise the fees possibly

What do we think


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The CCC site down the road will be on peak rates for half term week


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Sounds great but I would prefer it not to coincide with childrens half term holiday/bank holiday


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

likewise we would be interested, dependant on dates; CC Club members note 2 for the price of one admission if you are not already in the RHS. Will pass on the car related activities though!


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

sounds good to us - half term week also the best for us as these are the only times we get time off work


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stew,

I reckon the Bank Holiday weekend will be good for some members and bad for others, just as the converse would be if it wasn't a Bank Holiday weekend. Knowing the car park (it's huge), I don't foresee any issues with a group of vans parking up, any more than a normal weekend (as everyone goes away when it closes - obviously...). If RHS would be prepared to block off & reserve the relevant number of spaces, that would probably sort it in that respect. However <changes hat> :-

On the other side of the A3 opposite the RHS entrance is a well-frequented dogging site. I'll ask my Cobham colleague's advice re. any likelihood of overnight nuisance in the RHS Wisley car park.

The CC site at Chertsey is only the next junction along (J11) the M25 (Wisley is literally at J10) but is mega-bucks.

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

Thanks for checking. Can you bring some night sights with you :lol: :lol: 

With the sounds of things there is 24 hour security at Wisley and the gate to the car park is locked. We have now got permission to have up to about 15 vans parked over night. The Bank Holiday weekend is probably not on because it does get very busy and our vans would be parked there during the day.

The day that seems to fit in with Wisley and between motorhome shows is May 10/11th. Folks who want to make a week of it could do Wisley that weekend and then Newbury motorhome show the following. There would appear to be many attractions in the area so it could be a good week

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Can you bring some night sites with you :lol: :lol:


Already packed. :wink:



artona said:


> The day that seems to fit in with Wisley and between motorhome shows is May 10/11th


I'm on rest days, so good for us on the face it (although the Lincoln Cycle Grand Prix is on the Sunday and Rest Days are cancelled for some people - won't know till nearer the time).

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

This is posted now. If you are interested please see here

stew


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*RHS Wisley*

hello Stewart

Sounds good. Have added ourselves to the list.

Deb and Paul

PS: I presume dogs are not allowed into the gardens, as on the RHS site it only mentions assisted dogs.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*We're coming!*

Hi

Have added our name to the list. Thanks for arranging this meet, we are really looking forward to it.

Our last "meet/rally" was The Global so we look forward to meeting up with some of you again.

Allan, Dorothy & James


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just a little reminder about this rally this coming weekend. Unfortunately it looks doubtful if Shona and I can get there. We are up in Yorkshire getting the RV sorted and I doubt if it will be ready by the weekend.

DaveanLynn and Meurig have stepped into to take over for us and will be there to greet everyone.

Remember Wisley is not a campsite so please come loaded with water etc.

Hope you all have a great time, any questions please ask


stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Chertsey CCC sites only up the road.

so's Walton on thames


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bandaid

Thanks for that. There is no problem with camping at Wisley, we have permission


stew


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Stew,
Pats relieved :roll: as she will not have to slave over a hot oven making your cake :lol: .
what time can we arrive on friday?

Terry.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

hippypair said:


> Hi Stew,
> Pats relieved :roll: as she will not have to slave over a hot oven making your cake :lol: .
> what time can we arrive on friday?
> 
> Terry.


Hi Terry

Davenlyn will be on site from Thursday evening so I would say anytime after 9.30am, give em chance to get up and dressed :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie,
Yes we are travelling down on Thursday and providing my modem works OK we will post from there.
I have a map and a plan of the car park if anyone wants a copy send me a pm and I will email it, I havent figured out how to put a picture up on here yet :roll: :? 

Our mobile number is 07736526127.

Lets hope the weather is kind to us, looking forward to seeing you all there.

Lynne and Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I was due to get to Wisley Sat mid-morning, having got into Heathrow at 7am. Regrettably a revised work schedule means I've had to change flights and now won't get in until later.

Which means it no longer makes sense to come along. Hopefully someone else can take advantage.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks for letting us know. I am going to take Dave and ourselves off the list so if anyone fancies a great weekend get your names on

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Map of wisley


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*RHS Wisley*

Stew

Sorry for the late notice, but could you please take us off this rally. I have some reservations about leaving our dog in the van when we go round the gardens and although we were hoping for good weather, I don't feel confortable leaving her if it is going to be really hot.

hope you all have a good time.

Debbie & Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

Just a small-ish question - how much is it per night? Hopefully will be there by mid-afternoon on Friday. We will be coming with sufficient water on board; presumably there'll be somewhere to dump the thetford?


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Bognormike

We don't know if there is a charge presumably Lynne & Dave will find out for us but we are hoping it is free except for entrance to Wisley. Not sure about emptying the loo probably will have to use public toilets if they are available.

See you tomorrow

Jan


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi 

We have arrived and got settled in, we are in overflow carpark 3. Just follow the car park to the end and you will see us. All very organised, we arrived to late to see Sarah our contact here but she had left leaflets and a welcome sheet with security. There are giving us special tickets for entrance to the gardens 2 days for the price of 1, so that is £6 each, doesnt look as if there is a charge for camping but there has been some arrangements made for us to have a meal in the restaurant on Saturday evening. I will let you know when there are more details to hand and I suppose they will be wanting numbers. There are no facilities here but they are leaving the toilet unlocked for us, please come with water as I dont think they will be able to supply any, no facilities for emptying the loos either. There are some trees here in the car park so those that need it should be able to find some shade.

Hope that answers a few questions look forward to seeing you all.  

Lynne and Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lynne and Dave

Thanks for the report, glad you are settled in. During all of my conversations with Sarah she has come across as being very well organised so your comments do not surprise me.

As far as I know there is no charge for camping. Wisley are keen on promoting this sort of thing. Maybe someone could take lots of photographs for me please.

One thing to double check Lynne is arrangements to keep the gate open until 9pm tomorrow night and just to keep an eye on people arriving to make sure everyone is in. Just a bit concerned about the M25


stew


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Stew,

We are already on drinking tea terms with security, he is very pleasant and helpful, there will be no problems with the 9pm extension for tomorrow. It is pitch black here now, not a light in sight, I am surprised how many planes are going over we must be closer to Heathrow than I realised

I'll get Dave to take a load of photos, he is better than me with a camera, no where near your standard though :wink: 

Lynne


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lynne

Many thanks for that - drinking terms with security lol, I know you would be excellent at this rally organising roll, I am glad LadyJ got you involved. Well done


stew


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Not so sure about the organising lark, but drinking now that we can manage lol :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Packing now, will be away in an hour or so - there by 3:30


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Wisley*

We have just got back home (10 pm !!! after a detour via Seaford seafront) from the Wisley rally. We thoroughly enjoyed the whole weekend. Never been to Wisley before so there was lots to see and we have arrived home with aching backs and feet!!! 
The weather was glorious and we had an excellent spot to park the motorhome. We staggered back and BBQ'd and spent the rest of the evenings sitting in the warm evening air with the other MHF members.

Thank you Artona for organising this rally - it was a great success, and good to have one near enough for us to attend, normally they are just a bit too far away for the weekend! So sorry you could not be there.

And thank you Dave & Lynne for stepping in and "running" the rally. You made us all so welcome. We are only jealous that you have now moved on to Longleat and we have to come home and go to work. 

See you all at Jakes Field.

Allan and Dorothy


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

*Wisley*

Our thanks also to Lynne & Dave for running the rally, we thoroughly enjoyed it and it was good to put faces to names.

We look forward to meeting some of you again.

Jan & Barrie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

*Wisley.*

Thanks Stewart for organizing the RHS wisley rally,and a BIG thankyou to Lynne and Dave for looking after us as Stew could not make it.Good location,good weather and great company as is usual on MHF rallies.If you do it again Stew put our names down as we always enjoy a visit to Wisley.

Terry and Pat


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've posted up some pics on the rally section wisley rally pics

if anybody wants to add more, feel free, especially any of dave in his cooking gear!


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Wisley Meet*

Thanks to the organisers. A good time had by all - more pictures added to Bognor Mike's album.
Helen


----------

